# Long Term Effects of Imodium?



## Can't_Handle_It (May 14, 2011)

I've had IBS since I was 12. This year I am 14 and I was taking Imodium everyday, I would take one in re morning, then I started taking one at night and another one in re morning and then two in the morning. Then about 2 weeks ago I had horrible diarrhea and missed a lot of school. I've never had diarrhea like this before and my mom thinks it's from the Imodium an my GI doctor told me to stop taking it. I'm not sure if it was the Imodium but now I have to just take two Culterelle a day, Prilosec and an anti-anxiety pill, but they don't work as well as Imodium did. When I was on Imodium I was happy and did fine at school. After missing a week of school I'm missing it again because I have strep throat and all the medicine I have to take is making my diarrhea worse and I'm worried I'll get held back at school. I'm extremely depressed and can't feel happy. I really want to just die. I guess my question is can long term use of Imodium damage my digestive system and cause diarrhea?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Never heard of imodium causing diarrhea hon and am at a complete loss as to why your Dr doesn't want you to take it. Never heard or read anything that says it imodium is bad for you long term. Express your concerns to Mom and the Dr about school and ask if you can once again add imodium to your regime.


----------



## cocaui (Aug 19, 2009)

I had that problem, so I figure that I had to stop using so often Immodium because my system get used to and eventually start dismissing the results, so I changed totally my diet. Now I eat every day at home, nothing fried, just plain chicken/ fish baked, steamed or grilled with plain vegetable (some times veggies gave me diarrhea). Turkey is my natural immodium lol. I use immodium once every other MONTH and just when I break my diet. My suggestion is to change your diet, its hard and annoying but is worst stopping in every alley or swallow too many drugs. Again I was in your situation until I stopped. Its up to you but I wish you the best


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

If you need imodium take it,up the dose if needed,its harmless.You could simply have become immune to small doses,this happens to me with almost all medication.Try a couple with each meal and dont worry about the dose,i used to take 12/16 a day.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

When your mom says she thinks it's the immodium, it's because she's really clueless. No disrespect intended (I'm a granny, so I know disrespect) but she really has no idea what we go through. As for the doc, was he listening to you or to your mom? It's very difficult to be blunt about your bowel habits with anyone, even more so when mom is right there, listening. At 14, you don't need mommy holding your hand when you take a dump; leave her out of the room when you talk to the dr. Insist on it (unless you want her there, of course). Next, if you have not already, start a diary and record everything that crosses your lips, time of day, how it makes you feel, how it was prepared, etc. Food diaries are critical in pinpointing triggers, that aha moment when you realize that the chocolate milk last night gave you D this morning and the sorbitol in the gum isn't helping, either. Then, do research on your own. You may need to do some cooking and carry your own food so you can safely eat when not at home. Mom thinks you need fresh veggies, but raw is a killer; you need cooked, without skins. Everyone says fiber, but not all fiber is created equal and soluble fiber is much nicer to your gut. You may need to educate the doc and your mom, maybe even the school, about your special needs. Love soda? It doesn't love you. This is how it works. Better to learn now how to play the game, it's long term and full of strategy. You CAN have a life, just not as carefree as others. Keep in touch on the boards, the give and take is great.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

It could possibly be that the Imodium constipated you so much you had a blow out - I've heard of it happen to a guy who took it to control the diarrhoea he had with a stomach bug. There's a lot of information on these boards about calcium supplements which can be really useful as well. You could also try a lower fibre diet - white pasta instead of wholewheat pasta and peeling all your fruits and vegetables. My mum did this for a long time when she had ulcerative Colitis, where she was passing bloody diarrhoea 12-16 times a day and it really helped her!


----------

